# Pit Style Hunting Vs. Laydown Blind Hunting



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

*If you had your choice of*​
Hunting in an above ground invisible blind with a pit top?515.63%Hunting in a laydown blind?2784.38%


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok guys I am hoping I get this right.

If you had your choice of

1. Hunting in an above ground invisible blind with a pit top?

Yes, I am serious :roll:

2. Hunting in a laydown blind?

Ok, this is the best I could find of something to get us started. I hope it helps. It is not the blind, but gives you some idea.










My two cents. I have created a blind. Yes, it is patented. I guided and I loved hunting out of pit blinds the comfort the concealment the care of my customers I believe are second to none and as I said. I hate having to laydown. I have had the patent since January, 14, 1997. I started the project in 1989........ It has been a long time.

I still have tweaks and many changes and still things to improve as I only want to offer a product that I can stand with, in and behind 100%. I come from a Craftsman Tool back ground and have always appreciated the quality of Companies such as Troy Built Tillers. Lifetime Guarantee.

Anyway, Please make your vote and if you would like to verify the patent please feel free to go to www.uspto.gov

1. Click Search Patents
2. Click Patent Number Search 
3. Put In My Patent #5592960

It is a Utility Patent not just a Design Patent.

Please let me know what you guys think. Again many things have been updated.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I like the laydown blinds. Yes they stick out, but I like to laydown. And I hate digging.

Do you have any pictures of you pit blind.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hunting from a pit is simply not something I have the luxury of doing. Nor do I think it would be a very productive tactic in most areas of North Dakota. Birds aren't pinched for places to go around here. They are the ones in charge when it comes to picking the field that they are going to use, we are not. In areas where there's a lot of birds and not a lot of fields, Rochester would be the one I'm most familiar with, then yeah, no reason not to hunt a pit, considering you're lucky if you have one field to hunt all year and it's going to take a lot longer to burn it up.

Laydown blinds are far from perfect, but they're the only thing you'll find me in as long as I'm in the Dakotas.

However, I don't mean to sound discouraging, keep trucking along with your patent, there are plenty of places where I'm sure people would love to take advantage of what you're offering them.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Wait, I think I misunderstood what you are describing. You should post some pics, I'm not getting a very good with my imagination.


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank You very much for the feedback.

Just a note this is a portable hunting blind that mirrors the surroundings exact. So we can put it where the birds are. Let me know if you think of other things.

Thanks Again

Chris


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok, I see. I misunderstood.

I really have no idea what this thing your talking about would look like though. Do you have any pictures? That would help a lot.


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, I do have a atleast one poor image. I will scan one and post it after I return to my home on May 19th and I will take it out and get some additional images to post for you guys to critic.

In the mean time, let me try to give you an overview.

This blind is a hunting blind made of PETG mirrors. The PETG is a second surface mirror that if the front the clear covering does get scratched it can be hit with a hair dryer and the scratches will go away.

The blind is set up in 4' x 4' panels or 4' x 8' panels.

The mirrors create a square or a rectangle blinds that have spring loaded tops.

The mirrors are angled out at the top in the mounted position eliminating the possibilty of the sun shining back into the face of the birds even when you are hunting rolling fields.

It does not matter if you are in corn, stubble, wheat, hay, soy or the edge of the ponds or river. It mirrors your surroundings.

The top is a spring loaded top that pivots slghtly up and straight back opening the entire top of the blind allowing hunters to stand and shoot.

The top can close all the way down or in the prefered position of approximately 3" raised to look out 360 degrees.

*The blind is:*

An above ground blind that is portable.

As light weight as I can get it so far. (10Lbs per 4' x 4' Panel.)

Rigid and ureasonably unbreakable. PETG has simular charictoristics of Polycarbonate (Bullet Proof Glass) Yet it is much lighter and costs much less. No it is not bullet proof.

Each blind consists of panels that will interlock and expand the blind in 4' lengths. 4' x 4' x 4' or 8' x 4' x 4'.

If you get a chance to read the patent for details for the discussion that would be much helpful as it would be for me to take images for you. I will get additional images beginning on May 19th.

Thanks


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, this is the best I could find of something to get us started. I hope it helps. It is not the blind, but gives you some idea.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd rather just go with a layout rather than going to all that work for maybe only one hunt. Rather than hunt a pit dig your blind down so that your level with the ground and it will be more like hunting out of a pit, plus I think you can conceal yourself moreso than if in a pit.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> The mirrors are angled out at the top in the mounted position eliminating the possibilty of the sun shining back into the face of the birds even when you are hunting rolling fields.
> 
> It does not matter if you are in corn, stubble, wheat, hay, soy or the edge of the ponds or river. It mirrors your surroundings.


How is that possible??
If you are able to get the reflection of your surroundings, it is impossible to think you are never going to get the reflection of the sun, sky or other.

My scenerio..Blind is facing south. Sun is just above the horizon to the SE. A bird approaches the spread (blind) just above the ground from the SW. How can there be no possiblity of reflection of the sun or the horizon (sky) towards the bird??

I'm curious..It just doesn't seem possible..


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

all you'd have to do is slightly angle the mirror so it's facing the ground... that way the mirror will sent the light into the ground 10 feet away... therefore, the only way a goose will see it, is if it was in that spot...

i like the idea man.... the only thing i could add is that if the mirror was a little concave to help disperse where the light, but I have yet to see how it looks, it prob. isnt' an issue though


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

The mirrors are at an angle. The top is wider than the bottom. The angle I am currently using is 15 degrees, which is a pretty good slope.

Where do waterfowl come in from the air of course. So, they will be looking down from the elevation at an angle. This angle will reflect the immediate surroundings. Rather it be decoys yielding the appearance of more birds, Corn and so on it will not normally be the sun.

I guess I need to clarify. It is possible, but only if you are hunting on a severe angle of hill. Because the birds would actuall have to be below a horizontal plane to the blind in order to see the sun and sky shine back at them.

I know of some fields in the Illinois area that are pretty rolling and yeah. It may be an issue. Generally I do not have the birds flat-lining 10 feet off the ground horizontally at me though it does happen sometimes. More often they are higher and near a 45 degree angle area and then I hope they are at 10' and backpedaling (and they would nearly hitting me in the head. This is the true thrill of hunting.) 

Your are right anything is possible good question. I think I have that one resolved already. I hope. ty

This question comes up regularly as it is a different idea and not many get into mirror this closely.

Take a mirror any mirror that is just a plain mirror and hold it vertically and look at it and see if you can even see the break line between the surface and the mirror. It is not impossible, but it is difficult to see.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> The mirrors are at an angle. The top is wider than the bottom. The angle I am currently using is 15 degrees, which is a pretty good slope.


And what about the top of the blind?? Since you say most of the birds approach from a higher elevation this would seem to be a concern.


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

The top of the blind would be for instance 4' x 4' the bottom would be the smaller end.

The top of light weight rigid material is simular to "Gator Foam" The top if you close it would come flat and close the blind like a box. Squared.

*The top is not mirror, but camoflauged and stubble strapped so you can change with your location. (White Cotton for snow ect. )* You are right if it were it would show the sky 100%. Not good.

The top assembly is actuall held on by a set of arms in the shape of a Y. there are springs attached at the bottom of the Y arms. These connect to the front wall giving you a spring loaded top that does not go directly up and flare the birds losing you shooting range, but instead slightly elevates and slides back leaving approximately 80% 0f the square open to stand and shoot. [/b]


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

So if I were to take a small square mirror, and stand it upright on the carpet in my living room, and then walk back 10 feet and look at it, being somewhat higher than it, because that's the way an approaching bird would see it, I should hardly be able to notice the mirror, if at all, because it's reflecting the carpet between me and it. That's the concept behind this blind. Am I correct?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Haven't people used this same concept for turkey hunting? I think its a good idea cm3geese


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Sniper, That is correct. Through expermentation I have found that for a sample on say the carpet I prefer to use say a 6" x 6" mirror or a 12" x 12" mirror.

Buck, Yes there is one turkey item that got approved and it was called a stalker sheild. It consists of flexible mylar mirror stretched with fiber glass style poles. It is just that a shield as you would use in battle if you will. It has no sides. The main issue with this is it moves in the wind and when you bend or move a mirror it distorts the image.

Chris


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I guess it would be alright if you had a pond or a spot to pass shoot but i dont think i would want to dig holes in every feild that i might possibly hunt in the fall


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Dear Goosehunter20,

The larger the open area the better. It is an above the ground blind of mirrors. So there is no issues of digging. Here in Colorado by the way it is illegal to dig on state property. This help illiminate this concern for others who may want to hunt State Lands.

No Digging.... A big plus.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh i thought that picture was the actual blind


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I would be interested to see how something like that works. Its hard to beat the comfort of a laydown but if something works better then I'm usually game to try it. Like diver mentioned, digging pits isnt a realistic or smart option in Nodak.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I hunt the west side of the river and the geese come in real low from the east at sun up. So I think there could be a reflection of the sun, but it is a very interesting idea. How heavy is it?


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

The unit is fairly heavy at approximately 40Lbs. So it is portable, but not convienient. The panels are seperately weigh about and can be moved individually they weigh less than 10Lbs each.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Looks like something that would work. Might be kinda tuff for the dog to jump out of lol. What's the price?


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Come on don't we all have dock dogs yet? The walls are just 4' high.

lol

Nah, you are right. There is a possibility of putting a dog door on the unit.

Right now, the costs have not been set even. Still modifying and I wish I had a dog.


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey Guys, Sorry to say this has been put on hold again. Hope to continue soon.

Chris


----------

